# hello



## janeb (Mar 9, 2016)

hi everyone my name is jane and I live in the north east uk I only have 3 does at the moment but looking for more hi!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Jane, welcome!


----------

